# Litecoin seems to be a star performer..



## trog100 (Dec 12, 2017)

its now at about $220 per coin.. up from around $50 three or three  weeks back.. i bought some rather hoping that bitcoin being so high  litecoin might do the same thing.. 

so far its looking good.. especially today.. you never know i might be lucky.. he he

trog


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 12, 2017)

https://btc-e.com/index.html

thats where all 14 of my litecoins were.. Such is life.


----------



## trog100 (Dec 12, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> https://btc-e.com/index.html
> 
> thats where all 14 of my litecoins were.. Such is life.



oh dear thats a  f-cker.. any more details.. ??

kind of like my nicehash story which cost me 1/3 of a bitcoin.. 

all my stuff now goes into a hardware wallet.. there seems to be some irony at work.. its the wild west and in your case what law there is hasnt done you any favours.. 

trog


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 12, 2017)

Called it a few days ago.  I really should take a career a crypto consultant, as I can see these things a mile way.  Only I'd have to shoot myself from the resulting insanity, that'd kind of suck:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...upport-as-payment-option.239487/#post-3765372


----------



## Ithanul (Dec 12, 2017)

I have a litecoin wallet on a USB somewhere....
The kicker, I mined them back with a 7970 when it was easy.   .....sever kicking of oneself big time, since I know I have quite a few stuck somewhere but can't find the buggers.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 12, 2017)

Ithanul said:


> I have a litecoin wallet on a USB somewhere....
> The kicker, I mined them back with a 7970 when it was easy.   .....sever kicking of oneself big time, since I know I have quite a few stuck somewhere but can't find the buggers.



I mined on one of the first litecoin asics way before it was cool, and GPUs before that.  At one point, I had over 100 LTC.  I sold a long time ago, sadly, in a fit of "I don't want to go insane."

Pictures of the setup are here somewhere...

Found pics:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/what-the-hell-am-i.224451/#post-3495439


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 12, 2017)

Ah feels bad man, ah well.

I used to mine LTC back in early 2014 with GPUs (I think I had a load of 7950s, 7970s and 280Xs). Definitely had quite a sum of LTC as a result too. 

Sh*t happens  Trying not to neck myself haha.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 12, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> Ah feels bad man, ah well.
> 
> I used to mine LTC back in early 2014 with GPUs (I think I had a load of 7950s, 7970s and 280Xs). Definitely had quite a sum of LTC as a result too.
> 
> Sh*t happens  Trying not to neck myself haha.



To share horror stories, what happened to yours?  I at least got $300 for my 100 LTC, LOL.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 12, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> To share horror stories, what happened to yours?  I at least got $300 for my 100 LTC, LOL.


You could take solace in reminiscing how $10k worth of ETH 2 years back would've netted you $20 million today, in other words lots of could've would've should've 

Interesting times we live in, really stressful but intriguing nonetheless.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 12, 2017)

R0H1T said:


> You could take solace in reminiscing how $10k worth of ETH 2 years back would've netted you $20 million today, in other words lots of could've would've should've
> 
> Interesting times we live in, really stressful but intriguing nonetheless.



Not stressful for me.  I sold out for a reason and money wasn't it...


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 12, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> To share horror stories, what happened to yours?  I at least got $300 for my 100 LTC, LOL.


The cost of electricity turned out to be a killer for me so I stopped mining and sold all associated my hardware. I typically exchanged my LTC to BTC as soon as I could and then I cashed out to USD after a couple of months. I still made money, just not as much I thought I would. 

After I quit mining I also stopped being involved in cryptocurrencies as I found it quite stressful due to the volatility - I was in university at the time and that was already pretty stressful.


----------



## Raevenlord (Dec 12, 2017)

I understand the "stressfullness" of it. When I first invested, I was watching the pricing maybe three times per hour. I was going insane, always refreshing my blockfolio 

Just had to convince myself that there was nothing I could change or do about it, since I'm in this for the long run, I guess.

Litecoin has been great to me these last few days. Truly not so lite right now.


----------



## mickel116 (Dec 12, 2017)

if we're sharing, i am gonna share my horror story  two.

lost 49 bitcoins.
lost of them to the mt-gox debacle (27 if iremember correctly).
18 in an on-line casino (yes i know, very stupid).
and around 10 in the stock market. (cfd's).
(bought them at 100$, 300$, and 900$).
had few hundred litecoins as well, sold them for nothing.. (mined them with 3 rigs, 6950\70\ 5870\7970's).

now i have 0.3 bitcoin :|


----------



## trog100 (Dec 12, 2017)

mining is okay but when prices are going up so fast its too slow.. over the last month i have chucked £2900 cash into buying 4 eth coins and 25.5 litcoins..

that £2900 is now worth £5722 05 about $8000 dollars.. i got it right with light coin.. this isnt about how usefull each coin is.. people are just buying because they think its gonna go up..

bitcoin now being so high buyers have moved on to its little brother.. least thats my thinking.. if i am right litecoin is due for some big increases while bitcoin steadies down a tad..

what i should have done.. i spent £4000 building a mining rig for fun about three months back.. mined with nicehash for three months.. and lost the f-cking lot.. about $4000..

the alternative way.. bought one whole bitcoin.. $4000 at the time.. that would now be near $17000.. plus my other little altcoin efforts over the last month.. another $8000..

total spent $4000 plus $4000 = $8000 total now $25000..

one lives ones learns.. with a bit of luck.. 

trog

ps.. litecoin is still going up and near $300 dollars and as yet the world dosnt know about it.. all media attention is still on bitcoin.. jolly good.. he he

what happens when the world does get to know about bitcoins baby brother.. give it another day and we will see.. $500 dollars before its first correction maybe..  

but of course i could be f-cking wrong.. he he


----------



## Ithanul (Dec 12, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I mined on one of the first litecoin asics way before it was cool, and GPUs before that.  At one point, I had over 100 LTC.  I sold a long time ago, sadly, in a fit of "I don't want to go insane."
> 
> Pictures of the setup are here somewhere...
> 
> ...


I had a 7970 (bought for 200 brand new off a peep) and two OG Titans back then.  The 7970 be busy between mining and folding 24/7.  For giggles, I would do mining on the OG Titans between those cards folding and crunching BOINC units.  I think I have some feathercoin somewhere too.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Dec 14, 2017)

my litecoin "horror" story. well not too horrible. but.

i mined litecoin on my gpus (HD6870, couple HD5830s) back when btc fpgas came out as they were no good at btc any more. mined for a few months maybe but it wasnt too profitable on ltc really. so i backed up my wallet.dat and more or less left the gpu mining scene  and started down the fpga/asic route for btc (another horror story, that). so when ltc started going up again i started looking around my backup wallet.dats. yeah. i have maybe a hundred wallet.dats. spread over a dozen backup drives and images as this was before i centralized backup to a NAS (with that backing up to offline drives every couple weeks).  some are namecoin, some are btc, some are ltc. and the only way to find out is to plug them in one at a time and let the ltc client reindex. havent found the right one yet. maybe 50 coins or so IIRC. bleh.

so now i add the coin name to the wallet.dat when backing up, like wallet.dat.btc. ive also been renaming all those old backup wallet.dats as i find them.

some day ill go through some more of them.

of course i mainly now use a trezor for ltc/btc/eth, so its a lot more organized. seed backup on paper stored in various places. still use core though as my btc daily driver wallet.


----------

